# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة لـــ عمران حسين؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*له مقاطع وفيديوهات انتشرت في اليوتيوب وعبر رسائل الجوال، وقد افتتن الناس بمحاضراته، هل من ترجمة عن مذهبه؟ وشيوخه؟...إلخ*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
لعلك تقصدين : عمران نزار حسين .
صاحب ضلالات وانحرافات.
ينظر هنا :
http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?t=155195

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم من أرادنا أو أراد ديننا أو أراد أوطاننا بسوء فأشغله بنفسه ورد كيده في نحره واكفنا شره إنك على كل شي قدير،
 اللهم أصلح ولاة أمورنا واجعلهم هداة مهتدين وخذ بنواصيهم إلى الحق يا رب العالمين،
 اللهم انصر بهم دينك وأعلِ بهم كلمتك واحفظ بهم بلاد المسلمين يا رب العالمين،
 اللهم من أرادنا أو أراد الإسلام والمسلمين بسوء فأشغله في نفسه ورد كيده في نحره واجعل تدميره في تدبيره واصرف عنا شره إنك على كل شي قدير.



*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

آمين.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t94308/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

